# Fire Kirby



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hire Muschamp!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm really starting to like Kirby. Almost as much as I liked Ritch


----------



## Gator89 (Oct 12, 2019)

Yeah, because everybody wants a coach that can lose to a 1AA school!


----------



## Gbr5pb (Oct 12, 2019)

Should have put Fields in!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hire Hairball,,,,


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Coley/Chaney should be fired!!!


----------



## srb (Oct 12, 2019)

Was Dan q coaching the bulldogs today.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 12, 2019)

I think it was Ray Goff.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 12, 2019)

We had Urban Meyer and look what he put on the field last year against Purdue. I think the good Lord had a hand in it because of the wish from the kid dieing of cancer, but they didnt even compete. 

If I can get over that game you pup fans can make it past this loss!!!!lol


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> We had Urban Meyer and look what he put on the field last year against Purdue. I think the good Lord had a hand in it because of the wish from the kid dieing of cancer, but they didnt even compete.
> 
> If I can get over that game you pup fans can make it past this loss!!!!lol


I'm already past it, it is what it is that's why the game is played. SC played hard and out played THE DAWGS today. Any team can be beat.

THE DAWGS can still have a great season if they take this loss and learn from.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 12, 2019)

Dawgs gotta find some leaders, some identity.
Somebody to speak up when they’re playing like crap!!
No excuse for the play today .


----------



## Horns (Oct 12, 2019)

Terrible decision not to let Goggles try the long FGA as regular time expired


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 12, 2019)

Horns said:


> Terrible decision not to let Goggles try the long FGA as regular time expired


Agree


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Horns said:


> Terrible decision not to let Goggles try the long FGA as regular time expired


I can’t understand that. 
I will 100% guarantee you Gus would have let Carlson kick that


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Hire Muschamp!


You better tend to your dumpster fire first my friend!!!!!!


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 12, 2019)

Yeah I didn't understand not kicking for the win. Hot Rod is a pretty solid kicker.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Yeah I didn't understand not kicking for the win. Hot Rod is a pretty solid kicker.


I think passing on the one to win the game in regular time got in his head later in OT


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 12, 2019)

Horns said:


> Terrible decision not to let Goggles try the long FGA as regular time expired



I’ve called him wild thang since his first game. I don’t know why they don’t play wild thing when he goes on the field. good stuff


----------



## lampern (Oct 12, 2019)

Replace Kirby with Urban Meyer


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Hire Muschamp!


Good lord that sounds just like the recording at the stadium


----------



## srb (Oct 12, 2019)

lampern said:


> Replace Kirby with Urban Meyer



Falcons may have a free coach or two at the end of the season???


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 13, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> You better tend to your dumpster fire first my friend!!!!!!


It's outta my control


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 13, 2019)

coach mudflap should get a contract extension immediately


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It's outta my control


As was the attempt of a game we played yesterday. I could have called the plays yesterday and scored 50 on the Cocks


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> As was the attempt of a game we played yesterday. I could have called the plays yesterday and scored 50 on the Cocks



Come on now..?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> You better tend to your dumpster fire first my friend!!!!!!


They’re back! You didn’t hear? They won their 2nd game yesterday!


----------



## Big7 (Oct 13, 2019)

Dang.... Hostile crowd.

He's taken the "dawgs" further than they EVER have been since wwaayyyyyyyy back in 1980.

Now y'all want to kick him to the curb. ?


----------



## RedHills (Oct 13, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Dang.... Hostile crowd.
> 
> He's taken the "dawgs" further than they EVER have been since wwaayyyyyyyy back in 1980.
> 
> Now y'all want to kick him to the curb. ?



I'm not sure I can "factually" claim this...but it just seems Kirby always finds himself in predicaments where his decisions may not neccesarily COST him the game....but still leads to thoughtful discussion that it could have. Just kinda weird, don't think its self inflicted as much as just bad luck


----------



## Big7 (Oct 13, 2019)

RedHills said:


> I'm not sure I can "factually" claim this...but it just seems Kirby always finds himself in predicaments where his decisions may not neccesarily COST him the game....but still leads to thoughtful discussion that it could have. Just kinda weird, don't think its self inflicted as much as just bad luck



Yep.. It's the State of Georgia "jinx". 

Nothing but the 91' Braves. Not sure about the exact date. I'm almost positive their run and the Championship was sometime in the early 90's. ?


----------



## HD28 (Oct 14, 2019)

The game I saw was the one the kicker missed a field goal in overtime! I didn't even see Coach Kirby on the field playing.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 14, 2019)

If all you planned on doing was kick the field goal to win the game in 2nd overtime, wouldn't you get a fullback in front of Swift and run 3 plays straight up the middle and get your kicker as close as you can?

Kirby wears this one.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 14, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Now y'all want to kick him to the curb. ?


Dawg fans don't. But OP is a mentally deranged tennessee fan.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

Seems like Tennessee wore down the dogs and they just weren’t ready to play South Carolina


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Seems like Tennessee wore down the dogs and they just weren’t ready to play South Carolina


Looked like they took the rat poison..............


Interestingly, in a post game interview, Deandre Swift made a comment that eluded to the team being full of themselves and needing to be humbled. I legit think they thought they'd roll SC without much effort and got whipped. The coaching absolutely sucked (Coley is Chaney v2.0), but I think the players walked into that stadium full of themselves and thinking too much about how awesome the thought they were.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Looked like they took the rat poison..............
> 
> 
> Interestingly, in a post game interview, Deandre Swift made a comment that eluded to the team being full of themselves and needing to be humbled. I legit think they thought they'd roll SC without much effort and got whipped. The coaching absolutely sucked (Coley is Chaney v2.0), but I think the players walked into that stadium full of themselves and thinking too much about how awesome the thought they were.


Yep. And poor leader ship and a bumbling place kicker who is usually perfect


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. And poor leader ship and a bumbling place kicker who is usually perfect


Fromm threw more INTs in a day than all season. Rod missed more kicks in a day than all season long. 

Strange day for sure. You won't win many games when you're -4 on turnovers.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Fromm threw more INTs in a day than all season. Rod missed more kicks in a day than all season long.
> 
> Strange day for sure. You won't win many games when you're -4 on turnovers.


It was a horrible day


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 14, 2019)

Bunch of arm chair coaches up in here!  The game sux, I still like Kirby as the coach and I think they bounce back with a vengeance.  O lineman gonna have a rough week at practice, because they were a lot of the reason for the sux.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 14, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Looked like they took the rat poison..............
> 
> 
> Interestingly, in a post game interview, Deandre Swift made a comment that eluded to the team being full of themselves and needing to be humbled. I legit think they thought they'd roll SC without much effort and got whipped. The coaching absolutely sucked (Coley is Chaney v2.0), but I think the players walked into that stadium full of themselves and thinking too much about how awesome the thought they were.


Some of those coaching decisions were reminiscent of Gus
all but the end of regular time field  goal he would have took that shot


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 14, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Some of those coaching decisions were reminiscent of Gus
> all but the end of regular time field  goal he would have took that shot


Pretty sure Kirby was having kick-6 flashbacks and there was no way he was letting THAT happen again.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Some of those coaching decisions were reminiscent of Gus
> all but the end of regular time field  goal he would have took that shot[/
> 
> More Richt like to me. At least he didn’t say we need to get after them in his post game.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2019)

I will keep Kirby, he will win us a game or two more than CMR did, and wont have the lows that CMR had. Kirby just needs to stay away from the offense, because he know nothing about it. Nothing wrong with that, most successful team has a coach the knows a lot less about the side of the ball he played or coached on than the ones he did. That is the reason you hire an assistant.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 14, 2019)

Is Kirby calling the plays?


----------



## Big7 (Oct 14, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Bunch of arm chair coaches up in here!  The game sux, I still like Kirby as the coach and I think they bounce back with a vengeance.  O lineman gonna have a rough week at practice, because they were a lot of the reason for the sux.



I really don't have a dawg'? in this race.
Even an amateur "skool ball" fan, even I can see that much.

I'm just busting chops b/c a lot of folks on here bash my Fail-Coon's when they happen to not make the playoffs. That's the exception, not the rules.

I WILL pull for any Georgia team that at least make the playoffs. Most certainly if they go to the "Big Dance". It can be Falcons, Dawgs, Tech, Southern-  whoever.?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I will keep Kirby, he will win us a game or two more than CMR did, and wont have the lows that CMR had. Kirby just needs to stay away from the offense, because he know nothing about it. Nothing wrong with that, most successful team has a coach the knows a lot less about the side of the ball he played or coached on than the ones he did. That is the reason you hire an assistant.



Hard to say how Kirby will turn out. He's the mirror image of CMR at this point in his career. Maybe he won't fall off in the same way.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> O lineman gonna have a rough week at practice, because they were a lot of the reason for the sux.



Had they done their job the Dawgs would have won by 21.

This team is loaded with talent but they are not winners. Winners come out and crush you immediately and if you brace up on them they take it to the next level of crush you. Being a winner is a mental attitude that says you take nothing for granted, you're out for blood and neither Hades nor high water is going to stand in your way. This team doesn't have that attitude. You can't think you are a winner. You have to be a winner.

Clemson is a team of winners. Alabama is a team of winners. Georgia is not a team of winners.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 14, 2019)

Did I hear the Kirby's buddy Will was seen running off with some Hedges??....good Lawwwd...


----------



## bobocat (Oct 14, 2019)

I think CKS will be o.k. He just needs an O.C that can get the most out of the outstanding talent they have. No reason Fromm having to thread the needle on every pass.  We cant get anybody in space.  Time to try to spread it out because this aint working.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 14, 2019)

bobocat said:


> I think CKS will be o.k. He just needs an O.C that can get the most out of the outstanding talent they have. No reason Fromm having to thread the needle on every pass.  We cant get anybody in space.  Time to try to spread it out because this aint working.



I agree. The sky is not falling, yet anyways.

Regarding the offense and playcalling, I’m hoping (praying) this is just Coley’s learning curve as the OC at a major university with top tier talent. It took Bobo a while too if my bad memory serves me correctly. If Coley’s not allowing these players to show their full potential because someone above him is telling him what plays to call, shame on whoever that is.

All DAWG fans need to realize the ship is going in the right direction. Hopefully this lackluster showing is just a bump in the road to many future successes. Don’t be fooled, had Richt still been at the helm we don’t come back against Oklahoma, probably don’t beat Notre Dame either time, and a handful of other games that were close that shouldn’t have been.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2019)

CamoDawg85 said:


> All DAWG fans need to realize the ship is going in the right direction.
> GO DAWGS!!!



Saturday was a major detour from the right direction. This is year 4 for Smart. He has his players. He has not matured as a coach for the simple reason he did not see this one coming and prepare his team for it.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 14, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Saturday was a major detour from the right direction. This is year 4 for Smart. He has his players. He has not matured as a coach for the simple reason he did not see this one coming and prepare his team for it.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



He tried to turn the battleship but I truly believe he sees shallow ground ahead and corrects course!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 14, 2019)

bobocat said:


> I think CKS will be o.k. He just needs an O.C that can get the most out of the outstanding talent they have. No reason Fromm having to thread the needle on every pass.  We cant get anybody in space.  Time to try to spread it out because this aint working.


Fromm was 28 of 51 passing. With the running backs UGA has,there's no reason he should have to throw that much. I'm glad I'm not an O lineman for the dawgs today


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Fromm was 28 of 51 passing. With the running backs UGA has,there's no reason he should have to throw that much. I'm glad I'm not an O lineman for the dawgs today



Interesting stat heard during the game - If Fromm throws more than 30 passes we lose.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Interesting stat heard during the game - If Fromm throws more than 30 passes we lose.



I saw that too. Something like 0-5.


And Rackmaster wants him to air it out...??


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I saw that too. Something like 0-5.
> 
> 
> And Rackmaster wants him to air it out...??


He did air it out. To the wrong team....


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I saw that too. Something like 0-5.
> 
> 
> And Rackmaster wants him to air it out...??



Rackmaster's offensive huddle goes something like this - OK, everybody go long, off on 3, break!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Rackmaster's offensive huddle goes something like this - OK, everybody go long, off on 3, break!



Bless his heart


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 14, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Had they done their job the Dawgs would have won by 21.
> 
> This team is loaded with talent but they are not winners. Winners come out and crush you immediately and if you brace up on them they take it to the next level of crush you. Being a winner is a mental attitude that says you take nothing for granted, you're out for blood and neither Hades nor high water is going to stand in your way. This team doesn't have that attitude. You can't think you are a winner. You have to be a winner.
> 
> Clemson is a team of winners. Alabama is a team of winners. Georgia is not a team of winners.


I am a dawg....have been all my life.  But it's been that way for a looong  time.   And until things change,I'll keep being a realist and say we'll lose a game or 2 a year we should have won at the very least.....just look at the last 3 years when we became "elite" . Underachiceving since 1981


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2019)

??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> I am a dawg....have been all my life.  But it's been that way for a looong  time.   And until things change,I'll keep being a realist and say we'll lose a game or 2 a year we should have won at the very least.....just look at the last 3 years when we became "elite" . Underachiceving since 1981



I dont understand why but its every Ga team. Not a Bulldawg but them dadgum Falcons make me sick. 

We had em


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 14, 2019)

"we had em" in the nc game, we had em in the sec championship last yr,we had em against USCjr.......we had em against wvu in Atlanta with dj Shockley, I could keep going


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> I am a dawg....have been all my life.  But it's been that way for a looong  time.   And until things change,I'll keep being a realist and say we'll lose a game or 2 a year we should have won at the very least.....just look at the last 3 years when we became "elite" . Underachiceving since 1981


1980. ?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 14, 2019)

Shut up dude.  You're def "that guy "


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> "we had em" in the nc game, we had em in the sec championship last yr,we had em against USCjr.......we had em against wvu in Atlanta with dj Shockley, I could keep going



The problem is we ain't never had 'em and the excuses are getting old.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 14, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Interesting stat heard during the game - If Fromm throws more than 30 passes we lose.


I hadn't heard that. It's a fact though. Fromm needs a good running game to shine with UGA. This kind of crap will make him go pro after this year.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I hadn't heard that. It's a fact though. Fromm needs a good running game to shine with UGA. This kind of crap will make him go pro after this year.



That would be a mistake on his part. His performance on Saturday was lackluster at best, atrocious at worst. I didn't see much "game management" happening on the offensive side of the ball.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 14, 2019)

Fire Kirby. We would take him back and let UGA pay his Salary. Some coaches are better coordinators than HCs


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 14, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Saturday was a major detour from the right direction. This is year 4 for Smart. He has his players. He has not matured as a coach for the simple reason he did not see this one coming and prepare his team for it.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



I dont say this very often, but I agree with Elfiii.

Do yall remember Mike Tyson v Buster Douglas? When Tyson was losing badly, his corner was so shocked and unprepared they didnt know how to help or treat their fighter. This game was like that...

Our $7m coach, and staff, was caught with his fly down, made terrible decisions, was not capable of making adjustments fast enough, didnt have his team game time ready, and let arrogance and ego cost him what shouldve been a blowout win. Same thing in the Sugar Bowl last year.

This game is either exactly the kind of humbling our team needs OR the start of a downward spiral. Its one or the other.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 14, 2019)

On Channel 2 sports zone final Sunday night Terrance Moore said that Chuck Dowdle told him before the game that Coach Kirby Smart had just told him “we are not ready to play”.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 15, 2019)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> On Channel 2 sports zone final Sunday night Terrance Moore said that Chuck Dowdle told him before the game that Coach Kirby Smart had just told him “we are not ready to play”.


I heard the interview on wsb radio yesterday morning. How do you not have your team ready to play?


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 15, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I heard the interview on wsb radio yesterday morning. How do you not have your team ready to play?



Why don't you ask Saban about that about the Natty earlier this year?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 15, 2019)

Oscar Meyer was ready for Purdue.
He really was.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 15, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Why don't you ask Saban about that about the Natty earlier this year?


Your coach said in a radio interview his team wasn't ready to play. Who does that? I don't recall saban ever saying something like that.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 15, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Oscar Meyer was ready for Purdue.
> He really was.


The butt hurt is strong with you


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> He did air it out. To the wrong team....



I was told when the Gamecocks loaded their bus, Fromm ran out of the locker room and threw another ball at them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> The butt hurt is strong with you



Nah.. We just don’t like trolls! 

I really don’t...


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 15, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nah.. We just don’t like trolls!
> 
> I really don’t...


Really. Another pot meet kettle moment


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Really. Another pot meet kettle moment


No troll at all. I speak the truth!


----------



## DannyW (Oct 15, 2019)

I think at this point you have to give Kirby and his staff an A+ in recruiting...they really know how to talk those kids into a UGA uniform.

As far as X's and O's....not so much. Maybe a C grade? So far I have seen too many questionable decisions, bad calls, and the inability to get the team mentally ready to play (see: Sugar Bowl 2019. And last Saturday.).

He is safe. For now. Just like Mark Richt was safe with a nearly identical record in his 4th season. But I don't think UGA will give Smart as long a rope as they gave Richt.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2019)

I think we should steal Pruitt away from the Vols!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 15, 2019)

elfiii said:


> That would be a mistake on his part. His performance on Saturday was lackluster at best, atrocious at worst. I didn't see much "game management" happening on the offensive side of the ball.



Please go back and watch the game.  The O line let SC rushers stay in Fromm's face all day.  The only throw I thought was stupid was the pick 6, because he threw off his back foot while back peddling.  The other thing is that Pickens stood there stunned instead of catching and tackling the SC defender.

SC got away with a LOT of interference and downfield hits on our receivers.  SC got a bad call on the alleged roughing the passer play.

However, Coley failed in my mind.  He didn't adjust and keep trying to run straight up the middle.  Reminded me of Dooley.  We should have used our speed to fake up the middle and then hand off to another player to attack the edge.  SC played like their hair was on fire and held up for 4 quarters.  I think our guys expected them to run out of gas like most opponents.

Swift said in an interview yesterday that a lot of players were talking about how they just weren't feeling right before the game.  That makes me wonder about what they were fed before the game.  Whatever the reason, they did not have the fire they needed and that sux!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I heard the interview on wsb radio yesterday morning. How do you not have your team ready to play?


Fromm went goose hunting the off weekend should have been in the film room. You can hunt when you’re old, cripple and impotent


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2019)

Throwback said:


> You can hunt when you’re old, cripple and impotent


Hold on now... I’ve got a deer down and I’m in my stand right now!

And I’m not old, cripple or Impotent!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hold on now... I’ve got a deer down and I’m my stand right now!
> 
> And I’m not old, cripple or Impotent!!



Ok... not cripple or impotent.. I’m over 40 now so I’m getting old..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ok... not impotent..


Although, on most days my wife probably wishes I was..


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 15, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Please go back and watch the game.  The O line let SC rushers stay in Fromm's face all day.  The only throw I thought was stupid was the pick 6, because he threw off his back foot while back peddling.  The other thing is that Pickens stood there stunned instead of catching and tackling the SC defender.
> 
> SC got away with a LOT of interference and downfield hits on our receivers.  SC got a bad call on the alleged roughing the passer play.
> 
> ...


Losers make tummy ache excuses. Man up, say we got beat, fix it, and take it out on Kentucky Saturday. Even if they didn't want to be there, they took SC for granted, it was an early game, partied the night before, or ate too much


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 15, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Your coach said in a radio interview his team wasn't ready to play. Who does that? I don't recall saban ever saying something like that.



Did he really have to????!!!!!!





Wait............................Did Clemson just score again????!!!!!!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 15, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Did he really have to????!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably did. Just not with a 3rd string quarterback


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 15, 2019)

I think that the game plan for beating the Dawgs is to take out your starting quarterback and replace him with your backup, or your backups backup. Where did SC get that tape from?


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 15, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I heard the interview on wsb radio yesterday morning. How do you not have your team ready to play?



$million salary. No excuse. None.

He'd be better to just own it and say he will implement changes to make sure this crap doesnt happen again.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think we should steal Pruitt away from the Vols!!!!!



Put the whiskey bottle down TJ.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 15, 2019)

Well fellers it could be worse.........
Y'all could have Taggart.
????


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2019)

Kirby knows this is on him. He got humiliated by Boom for 4 quarters and then in double OT. He’ll wear that the rest of his career.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Kirby knows this is on him. He got humiliated by Boom for 4 quarters and then in double OT. He’ll wear that the rest of his career.



I’ll make sure of it.?


----------



## RedHills (Oct 15, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Well fellers it could be worse.........
> Y'all could have Taggart.
> ????



The way this is going....you'd think they do!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 15, 2019)

RedHills said:


> The way this is going....you'd think they do!


????


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 15, 2019)

UGA could go 9-3 or 10-2 for the next 3 years and Kirby will remain the HC. Do you all realize how difficult it will be to get rid of him? Not because of any buyout but because of the affiliation with the University. I think he will work out fine for you all but if he is Richt 2.0 he will not be let go. If I am wrong, I would love to see him back at Bama as a DC.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Oct 15, 2019)

I have no problem at all with Fromm airing it out!  Just quit doing it on a 3rd and long every time.  What's wrong with a 1st down slant?  Whats wrong with a screen pass when the coverage is soft and the line is screaming through with their hair on fire?  Short passes open up holes for the run game, and open up long pass plays also.  We don't need a west coast, 5 receiver set to open up the offense.  We could add a run/pass option to each side and be light years ahead of where we are now.  We don't have a top tier OC and it shows.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2019)

AugustaDawg said:


> We don't have a top tier OC and it shows.



If the kids can't or won't execute the plays you call it doesn't matter who you're OC is.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Oct 15, 2019)

elfiii said:


> If the kids can't or won't execute the plays you call it doesn't matter who you're OC is.


That's true!  But when the entire stadium knows that you're going to run on 1st & 2nd down, then throw on 3rd down, it makes it a lil tougher.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2019)

Why y’all want to fire Kirby I thought the dawgs “ran this state”?
I guess when the gamecocks came to town they didn’t get the message


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2019)

These folks here have some good gamecock chicks in season 
https://www.cacklehatchery.com/baby-chicks/standard-old-english-game.html


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2019)

AugustaDawg said:


> That's true!  But when the entire stadium knows that you're going to run on 1st & 2nd down, then throw on 3rd down, it makes it a lil tougher.



Not if your O line does its' job which they didn't.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Oct 15, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Not if your O line does its' job which they didn't.


Seems to be CKS's philosophy also...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2019)

I will se how CKS reacts before I make any more judgement. As far as someone saying we just have to admit the truth, I think we have all said we got outcoached and outplayed. That is the reason we are upset. Kirby still got a lot to learn about being a HC. I think he will get better as he gets more experience.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2019)

Lol. Dawg nation asks “should Kirby run the score up on Kentucky” 
why is this bull even asked? 
https://www.dawgnation.com/football/georgia-uga-bulldogs-kentucky-uga-eddie-gran-not-offered-oc


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Lol. Dawg nation asks “should Kirby run the score up on Kentucky”
> why is this bull even asked?
> https://www.dawgnation.com/football/georgia-uga-bulldogs-kentucky-uga-eddie-gran-not-offered-oc




Why would Auburn give a raise and contract extension to a coach that lost the SEC Championship only to try and get out of it the following season??

There’s idiots everywhere!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 15, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why would Auburn give a raise and contract extension to a coach that lost the SEC Championship only to try and get out of it the following season??
> 
> There’s idiots everywhere!


Yeah, but everyone don't run around screaming "we own everything!"


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 15, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Losers make tummy ache excuses. Man up, say we got beat, fix it, and take it out on Kentucky Saturday. Even if they didn't want to be there, they took SC for granted, it was an early game, partied the night before, or ate too much



Hey son of a donkey, I wasn't making excuses, I was stating facts.  I know that is way over the ability of you bammer boys to understand, so do yourself a favor and butt out!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 15, 2019)

Throwback said:


> These folks here have some good gamecock chicks in season
> https://www.cacklehatchery.com/baby-chicks/standard-old-english-game.html


Them's some fine looking birds! They'd look good strutting between the hedges......


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 15, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Put the whiskey bottle down TJ.



I think he is either smokin' sumthin', dropping sumthing or shootin' up with sumthing ...  liker, other than tequila, don't make you dat crazy!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 15, 2019)

I just checked and neither McGarrity, Jared or Kirby's give a dang meter has moved from any of these comments.  I know Kirby and Kirby will be harder on himself than you folks ever thought of being on him.  I don't know Fromm as well, but I would imagine the same is true with him.  I saw Rod's interview and it was obvious that he was stunned by his miss.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Yeah, but everyone don't run around screaming "we own everything!"


Auburn and the Gators can’t! You are owned! Don’t believe me.. look at the records!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 15, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Auburn and the Gators can’t! You are owned! Don’t believe me.. look at the records!


Hey, y'all may win. If you do I can PROMISE you I won't be in here whining & making excuses. But oh if we win.............. ??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Hey, y'all may win. If you do I can PROMISE you I won't be in here whining & making excuses. But oh if we win.............. ??


Where have you seen me whine or make excuses??

I’m the one that’ll beat it to a pulp!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 15, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Auburn and the Gators can’t! You are owned! Don’t believe me.. look at the records!


What records? NC records?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2019)

4HAND said:


> What records? NC records?


52-43..

The head to head matches you want to not acknowledge!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 15, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> I just checked and neither McGarrity, Jared or Kirby's give a dang meter has moved from any of these comments.  I know Kirby and Kirby will be harder on himself than you folks ever thought of being on him.  I don't know Fromm as well, but I would imagine the same is true with him.  I saw Rod's interview and it was obvious that he was stunned by his miss.


I saw his interview also and wonder if he was able to figure out  what went wrong when he got a chance to look in the film room. Not knocking him, he is a great kicker and will make more money than I would dare to say all of us on this forum.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## mguthrie (Oct 15, 2019)

Throwback said:


> These folks here have some good gamecock chicks in season
> https://www.cacklehatchery.com/baby-chicks/standard-old-english-game.html


Dang. I thought this link was about some hot SC wimminz


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Your coach said in a radio interview his team wasn't ready to play. Who does that? I don't recall saban ever saying something like that.



I heard that while listening to the radio broadcast of the game. I thought I'd misunderstood what they said.?????

Why on earth would a HC say that before the game. Isn't that his job?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2019)

I've heard Taggart say some things but dadgum if Kirby doesn't take the cake.???


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 15, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 986778


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Lol. Dawg nation asks “should Kirby run the score up on Kentucky”
> why is this bull even asked?
> https://www.dawgnation.com/football/georgia-uga-bulldogs-kentucky-uga-eddie-gran-not-offered-oc



The same reason people say stupid things on Tiger Talk. And it is stupid to be talking about anything other than just winning the game.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Where have you seen me whine or make excuses??
> 
> I’m the one that’ll beat it to a pulp!



That is the way they project us in their mind. Forget about the fact, that the overall reaction has been completely different than that.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 15, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Hey son of a donkey, I wasn't making excuses, I was stating facts.  I know that is way over the ability of you bammer boys to understand, so do yourself a favor and butt out!


Ha ha! Ok buddy. I even left out the best one which is.........Kirby didn't want to show anything because he's saving it for the Auburn and Florida games. He better watch out for the Georgia Tech game at the rate he's coaching


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Why on earth would a HC say that before the game. Isn't that his job?



Because it was the truth. I didn't hear him say it but I'll give him credit for being honest up front. Apparently what he left out was the part about "I didn't properly prepare the team to play this game." but it was obvious so saying so wouldn't have changed anything.


----------



## RedHills (Oct 15, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I've heard Taggart say some things but dadgum if Kirby doesn't take the cake.???



Let's leave the Noles outta this thread, its ruining the fun I'm having ?


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 15, 2019)

I would never tell my boss I'm not ready to work today and I dont make $7M a year. I hope that Friday night pie tasted something awesome.


----------



## riprap (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm not sure Loren 2.0 is all that reliable.


----------



## creekrunner (Oct 15, 2019)

I did hear him say it and he actually said’”they better get their (hiney's) ready to play, cause they’re not “

Edited to remove a type around the censor.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 15, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I saw that too. Something like 0-5.
> 
> 
> And Rackmaster wants him to air it out...??





elfiii said:


> Rackmaster's offensive huddle goes something like this - OK, everybody go long, off on 3, break!


Y’all know Fromm is a very accurate passer he has done proven that!
When you have a reciever that compares to AJ Green (Pickens) and the talent they have he should be able to!
Eli Wolf dropped 4 passes, Woerner was “supposed” to replace Nauta but he is far from the talent of Nauta!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 15, 2019)

CMR 2.0?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2019)

Ol Nick wasn't all that when he started out, I think Kirby is doing just fine. 

*Nick Saban’s Head Coaching Record*


1990 Toledo: 9-2 (7-1)
1995-99 Michigan State: 34-24-1 (23-16-1)
2000-04 LSU: 48-16 (28-12)
2005-06 Miami Dolphins: 15-17
2007 Alabama 2-6


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Saban taught a Kirby everything he knows, just not everything Saban knows.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 16, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Saban taught a Kirby everything he knows, just not everything Saban knows.



Wait, did Clemson just again???!!!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 16, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Wait, did Clemson just again???!!!!


Yep, with the best quarterback in the country. If Clemson would have just played their 3rd string quarterback. Hmmmm.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 16, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Y’all know Fromm is a very accurate passer he has done proven that!
> When you have a reciever that compares to AJ Green (Pickens) and the talent they have he should be able to!
> Eli Wolf dropped 4 passes, Woerner was “supposed” to replace Nauta but he is far from the talent of Nauta!



Sorry but Pickens is nowhere near Green. Not at this point anyway. It's been proven that you cant win games with Fromm airing it out. Run Dog Run


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 16, 2019)

Dogs love to compare Kirby's early coaching record to Saban but not Richt's.....


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dogs love to compare Kirby's early coaching record to Saban but not Richt's.....


True and it’s very similar with the exception of a rose bowl win and a trip to the NCG. I’m not so sure about Kirby. After the ND game I though he had grown as a HC. After last Saturday it’s obvious he’s got a long way to go.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sorry but Pickens is nowhere near Green. Not at this point anyway. It's been proven that you cant win games with Fromm airing it out. Run Dog Run


What’s funny is Richt won lots of games by recruiting talented RB and wide receivers but not paying much attention to the LOS players. Richts O lines for the most part sucked. UT stunted our O line the same way South Carolina did. It worked for most of the 1st half in Knoxville until they ran out of gas. South Carolina rotated a lot of players and held up the entire game.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dogs love to compare Kirby's early coaching record to Saban but not Richt's.....


I think it's the culture there. I know Kirby says he trying to change it but it ain't happening


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I think it's the culture there. I know Kirby says he trying to change it but it ain't happening


I disagree I think the culture has changed. Kirby has to live up to his end. He’s sold everyone. He’s got to make sure he stands behind his product. The product he showcased last Saturday was very similar to the “culture” that’s been there. Nothing new... We shall see.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 16, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I disagree I think the culture has changed. Kirby has to live up to his end. He’s sold everyone. He’s got to make sure he stands behind his product. The product he showcased last Saturday was very similar to the “culture” that’s been there. Nothing new... We shall see.


I hope he changes it. They haven't played up to their talent level much at all this year. I'm really hoping for a UGA/tOSU match up in the playoff


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2019)

Kirby has everything he wants and asked for. We should be getting better as the season goes on but we're not.

. Saban also lost to South Carolina. He has several titles in which he lost games during the season. If we don't see a dominating performance from the first snap on this week i expect we'll see a lot of wait till next year.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2019)

I don't mind comparing Kirby to Richt. CMR won a lot of games and got the Dawgs out of the mediocre years of goof and dumone, beings this is his first head coaching job and since he worked under saint nic, who only spent one season at a little school before moving to the bastion of power in the big1, why not compare him to saint nic?? 

Kirby has a ways to go but he is ahead of both CMR and saint nic.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 16, 2019)

AugustaDawg said:


> That's true!  But when the entire stadium knows that you're going to run on 1st & 2nd down, then throw on 3rd down, it makes it a lil tougher.



But our offensive line is big enough and talented enough to impose their will on defensive lines.  They sure failed at that last Saturday.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I hope he changes it. They haven't played up to their talent level much at all this year. I'm really hoping for a UGA/tOSU match up in the playoff



Ain't happenin' Guth. It will likely be Bama, Clemson, tOSU and OK in the final 4. Sports writers hate us anyway and if there is going to be a 1 loss team in the playoffs it will be Gnoder Dame.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Ain't happenin' Guth. It will likely be Bama, Clemson, tOSU and OK in the final 4. Sports writers hate us anyway and if there is going to be a 1 loss team in the playoffs it will be Gnoder Dame.


Don’t forget about Penn state. They’re dying to get Penn state back in the mix


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 16, 2019)

The problem is not that the dawgs lost it’s the fact that they lost to an unranked team ,at home and they looked bad. 
It’s already been said they don’t like Georgia and they don’t like any southern team including Clemson. The year Paul Hornung won the Heisman trophy Norte Dame only won two games that season. They do not like SEC teams to start with. Georgia is done as far as a National Championship contender and Bama looses to LSU I don’t think they will be there either.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Ain't happenin' Guth. It will likely be Bama, Clemson, tOSU and OK in the final 4. Sports writers hate us anyway and if there is going to be a 1 loss team in the playoffs it will be Gnoder Dame.


Your only hope is to win out and that would mean beating most likely LSU and I don’t see that happening


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2019)

I have major concerns about the Alabama defense. If Bama‘s quarterback gets injured we are done. Still a lot of games to play and I just have no confidence in the defense this year. I’ve been saying that all your long Alabama will lose game I don’t know which one it will be but it will happen


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2019)

Our offense of line is good at blocking for passing but to me they are just terrible at opening a hole to run the football that’s another major issue and why I feel Alabama will not make the playoffs at this time. And our kicking game sucks as usual. When we come up against a really good team that plays a perfect game we will lose


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I have major concerns about the Alabama defense. If Bama‘s quarterback gets injured we are done. Still a lot of games to play and I just have no confidence in the defense this year. I’ve been saying that all your long Alabama will lose game I don’t know which one it will be but it will happen


auburn baby!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> auburn baby!


6 would disappear until next football season!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> 6 would disappear until next football season!!


You say that like it's a bad thing. Maybe take no hope with him.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 16, 2019)

riprap said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing. Maybe take no hope with him.


I will be here until the end of the season wipwap just to watch you meltdown again about the town you live in and your pups. When the season is over and the only thing that is being talked about is UGA recruiting and how this is the year, I will let you all marinate in that only to meltdown again when the season starts. I was here after the Clemson loss just not living here during offseason. I would pop in get a good laugh, usually at your expense, and take off.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2019)

I still say the dawgs (and one other team who didn’t make it to the final 4) got screwed the year they won the SECCG and still had to play Alabama in the NC


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 16, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I have major concerns about the Alabama defense. If Bama‘s quarterback gets injured we are done. Still a lot of games to play and I just have no confidence in the defense this year. I’ve been saying that all your long Alabama will lose game I don’t know which one it will be but it will happen



So, what you are saying is LSU beats Bama....


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 16, 2019)

Alabama has the best team in the country.

LSU will not beat Bama, nor anybody else......

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I still say the dawgs (and one other team who didn’t make it to the final 4) got screwed the year they won the SECCG and still had to play Alabama in the NC


Yep.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Alabama has the best team in the country.
> 
> LSU will not beat Bama, nor anybody else......
> 
> roll tide



Heh
When bama loses you gonna disappear too?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Heh
> When bama loses you gonna disappear too?


Doubt it.. he was still around after Clemson..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> So, what you are saying is LSU beats Bama....


I’m used to Alabama being able to run the ball effectively when they want to I just have not seen that this year and that is a major concern


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2019)

Be funny if old Jalen wins the heisman at okra homer


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Alabama has the best team in the country.
> 
> LSU will not beat Bama, nor anybody else......
> 
> roll tide


You cant consistently give up 30 points on defense and expect to win every game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> So, what you are saying is LSU beats Bama....


If they play their very best game in Alabama has two or three turnovers I think they could do it


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I still say the dawgs (and one other team who didn’t make it to the final 4) got screwed the year they won the SECCG and still had to play Alabama in the NC


How did the Dawgs get screwed? They played for a National championship. They just didn't capitalize on it. I can see where the team that got left out has a complaint, but not the Dawgs


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> How did the Dawgs get screwed? They played for a National championship. They just didn't capitalize on it. I can see where the team that got left out has a complaint, but not the Dawgs


They had to play a team that got an extra bye week


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> They had to play a team that got an extra bye week


Oh boo hoo. I wouldn't have cared if they left Bama out. I say put the four best teams in there and let them play. I don't care if they have two weeks off. Just play. This world we live in where nothing is fair if this didn't go my way, or that go my way, or this was a flag, and that was pass interference is for pansies. Just play


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Oh boo hoo. I wouldn't have cared if they left Bama out. I say put the four best teams in there and let them play. I don't care if they have two weeks off. Just play. This world we live in where nothing is fair if this didn't go my way, or that go my way, or this was a flag, and that was pass interference is for pansies. Just play




Bbbbbbbb


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> They had to play a team that got an extra bye week


They had to play Georgia state, lose to auburn and then get to heal up and scout other teams.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I still say the dawgs (and one other team who didn’t make it to the final 4) got screwed the year they won the SECCG and still had to play Alabama in the NC


Thats what happens when you cry and throw money around! 
If GA was a 1 loss team it ain't gonna happen!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 16, 2019)

riprap said:


> They had to play Georgia state, lose to auburn and then get to heal up and scout other teams.


Bama plays Auburn and Georgia plays Georgia Tech before the SEC championship game. Who gets a bye week then? I get the healing up part and like I said, I wouldn't have been upset had they kept Bama out. The Dawgs got a rematch against a beat up Auburn that beat them worse the first game than Georgia beat them the second time, so why wouldn't Auburn feel like they got the crap end of the stick. Everyone has a complaint if you look for one and love to complain. Just play I tell ya!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 16, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Thats what happens when you cry and throw money around!
> If GA was a 1 loss team it ain't gonna happen!


The Dawgs need to win more. It's like a hall of fame pitcher pitching. You're going to get that outside corner strike. Rookies and inconsistent pitchers don't get it


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2019)

I don't know what it is about the Dawgs this year, something just isn't right.

I do think we should have hired a more experienced OC instead of promoting from within, there are a lot of better picks out there. We should have looked for somebody that isn't Chaney 2.0 and thats exactly what we got!!

Chaney salary $1.5 Million with Tennessee 
Coley salary $950,000 with Dawgs (cheap ain't always better)

We should be offering a $550,000 raise to somebody worth something!

RPO's are fine but you should have some more plays up your sleeve!

Where is James Cook & Brian Herrien?? 
They run trick plays with Cook in a lot of games before South Carolina???

Coley is a TE and WR guy but he sure don't act like it.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2019)

Bama will be in the Playoffs no matter what...................GUARANTEED, whether they are a 1 or 2 loss!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> They had to play a team that got an extra bye week


Never make the BAMA mob believe that!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 16, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Never make the BAMA mob believe that!


Crying and stomping your feet isn't going to change anything. Just sayin


----------



## RedHills (Oct 16, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Bama will be in the Playoffs no matter what...................GUARANTEED, whether they are a 1 or 2 loss!



Not a chance with 2 losses...1, maybe.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 16, 2019)

Throw it deep!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Bama will be in the Playoffs no matter what...................GUARANTEED, whether they are a 1 or 2 loss!


That’s a stretch


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> That’s a stretch


Saban got them “crocodile tears”


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Your only hope is to win out and that would mean beating most likely LSU and I don’t see that happening



It's not going to matter if we win out. We're an SEC team and we're Georgia. We aren't going to be in consideration. If OK and ND have 1 loss each one of them will get in. That's why this playoff system still sucks because all it is is a beauty pageant. If there were a real playoff system in place it would solve the problem. Your Power 5 conference winners and 3 wild cards (based on W-L record only) or take your Top 20 and tee it up. You might have to cut back on the number of regular season games so that means eliminating the cupcake games which I'm all in favor of.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Where is James Cook & Brian Herrien??



Herrien as hurt.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2019)

elfiii said:


> It's not going to matter if we win out. We're an SEC team and we're Georgia. We aren't going to be in consideration. If OK and ND have 1 loss each one of them will get in. That's why this playoff system still sucks because all it is is a beauty pageant. If there were a real playoff system in place it would solve the problem. Your Power 5 conference winners and 3 wild cards (based on W-L record only) or take your Top 20 and tee it up. You might have to cut back on the number of regular season games so that means eliminating the cupcake games which I'm all in favor of.


If you don’t make it to SEC Championship and win you should not be in the playoffs!

ND should be in a Conference or be excluded from playoffs!

Don’t care which team it is!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Oh boo hoo. I wouldn't have cared if they left Bama out. I say put the four best teams in there and let them play. I don't care if they have two weeks off. Just play. This world we live in where nothing is fair if this didn't go my way, or that go my way, or this was a flag, and that was pass interference is for pansies. Just play


They weren’t the best team. Auburn was and Auburn beat them. That’s why they represented the West. Bama got a free pass!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2019)

elfiii said:


> It's not going to matter if we win out. We're an SEC team and we're Georgia. We aren't going to be in consideration. If OK and ND have 1 loss each one of them will get in. That's why this playoff system still sucks because all it is is a beauty pageant. If there were a real playoff system in place it would solve the problem. Your Power 5 conference winners and 3 wild cards (based on W-L record only) or take your Top 20 and tee it up. You might have to cut back on the number of regular season games so that means eliminating the cupcake games which I'm all in favor of.


If you guys beat Auburn Florida and LSU yeah you should be in


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> If you guys beat Auburn Florida and LSU yeah you should be in


Or Alabama


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2019)

No way a Notre Dame resume would look better than that


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 16, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> If you guys beat Auburn Florida and LSU yeah you should be in


*If.    ??*


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Thats what happens when you cry and throw money around!
> If GA was a 1 loss team it ain't gonna happen!


The Alabama mafia probably made some visits too


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 17, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> You cant consistently give up 30 points on defense and expect to win every game.



Alabama is giving up 17 pts a game average.

Alabama is scoring 51 pts per game average.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 17, 2019)

LSU is giving up 21 pts per game average.

LSU is scoring 52.5 pts per game average.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 17, 2019)

roll tide


----------



## DannyW (Oct 17, 2019)

elfiii said:


> If there were a real playoff system in place it would solve the problem. Your Power 5 conference winners and 3 wild cards (based on W-L record only) or take your Top 20 and tee it up. You might have to cut back on the number of regular season games so that means eliminating the cupcake games which I'm all in favor of.



This.

The FBS keeps saying a playoff system won't work but we know the real reason...Bowl Game money. The FCS has shown that a real playoff system works just fine, and they use 24 teams.

It's just stupid that we choose the best team in the nation by committee rather than by making them win it on the field.

And yes...if it means that teams have to drop meaningless regular season games against high school teams to accomodate a playoff system, that's a bonus.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 17, 2019)

"The FBS keeps saying a playoff system won't work but we know the real reason...Bowl Game money. The FCS has shown that a real playoff system works just fine, and they use 24 teams.

It's just stupid that we choose the best team in the nation by committee rather than by making them win it on the field.

And yes...if it means that teams have to drop meaningless regular season games against high school teams to accomodate a playoff system, that's a bonus. "

you should be running the outfit!

I myself don't believe the BCS ever got it wrong.

 Now, we have a 4 team playoff and I still don't think they have ever got it wrong. There have been a lot of 1st round match-ups that have been quit frankly unwatchable.

Now we want 8 teams in the playoffs.....whatever. These schedules and contracts are made up years in advance. Do not look for anything to change anytime soon.

The playoff format has taken away a lot from the Bowl games.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 17, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> I myself don't believe the BCS ever got it wrong. Now, we have a 4 team playoff and I still don't think they have ever got it wrong.



S&S, we have to agree to disagree on this one. I think the committee gets it wrong quite frequently.

Look no further than MLB. If they used a committee approach to choose the 4 best teams for the playoffs then the Dodgers and Braves would have been playing each other for the NL championship. Instead STL and Washington proved they were better teams by doing it where it counted...head-to-head on the field.

How much more wrong would a committee have been?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 17, 2019)

Like I said, you should be running the joint.

Here is the problem. These kids are suppose to be getting an education. When are they going to class if you add more to a schedule where there is already no more room for it?

It starts in August and does not end until the second week in January. As it is right now.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 17, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Like I said, you should be running the joint.
> 
> Here is the problem. These kids are suppose to be getting an education. When are they going to class if you add more to a schedule where there is already no more room for it?
> 
> It starts in August and does not end until the second week in January. As it is right now.


They don’t go to class silly


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 17, 2019)

"They don’t go to class silly"

yes they do


----------



## DannyW (Oct 17, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> When are they going to class if you add more to a schedule where there is already no more room for it?



I addressed that in my post...perhaps you missed it: 



DannyW said:


> And yes...if it means that teams have to drop meaningless regular season games against high school teams to accomodate a playoff system, that's a bonus.



Anyway my point is that the committee approach could get it right. They sometimes DO get it right. But a playoff based championship ALWAYS gets it right because the best team is determined on the field - not in a boardroom.

Anyway, we have strayed far from the original topic, and I apologize to the OP.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 17, 2019)

yes, we off topic.

Roll Tide


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> The playoff format has taken away a lot from the Bowl games.



I don't care. They say times change. In almost every other sport there is a playoff system in place and the contestants get in based solely on their W/L record.

The Washington Nationals are going to the World Series and they got in as a wild card based on their W/L record. Nobody is saying they don't belong there. Some of us say it sucks that they are there instead of the Braves but they got there fair and square as the underdog.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 17, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> They weren’t the best team. Auburn was and Auburn beat them. That’s why they represented the West. Bama got a free pass!


Auburn was the best team in the SEC when healthy. The Dawgs got a second chance at a beatdown Tiger


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 17, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Auburn was the best team in the SEC when healthy. The Dawgs got a second chance at a beatdown Tiger


Kudos to the Dawgs for taking advantage of the situation and and handling their business that year. You can only beat who is lined up in front of you


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 17, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I don't care. They say times change. In almost every other sport there is a playoff system in place and the contestants get in based solely on their W/L record.
> 
> The Washington Nationals are going to the World Series and they got in as a wild card based on their W/L record. Nobody is saying they don't belong there. Some of us say it sucks that they are there instead of the Braves but they got there fair and square as the underdog.



you are correct. I can now afford to go to a bowl game, $20. It cost more in gas to get there by a large margin. And in most cases I can sit anywhere I want too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Alabama is giving up 17 pts a game average.
> 
> Alabama is scoring 51 pts per game average.


I did not like how they gave up all those points to Ole Miss this time is very susceptible defensively and they need to learn how to run the ball again they’re not as balanced as they have been


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 17, 2019)

'"I did not like how they gave up all those points to Ole Miss this time is very susceptible defensively and they need to learn how to run the ball again they’re not as balanced as they have been ""

woe is us, roll tide

You do realize LSU gave up 38 to Vandy


----------

